# Katie



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

We lost Katie last year

it was 13 years and a week ago that we brought her home as a puppy

Katie


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play hard at the Bridge sweet Katie~You're still loved and your spirit can still be felt. My condolences.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Katie.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

*so* sorry for you, what a beautiful girl. you can see her sweetness in the pictures. 13 years is a wonderful testament of your love and care of her. you'll see her again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful girl, I'm sure you miss her every day. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Sooooo sad keep those memories of her close to your heart


----------



## Gayle & Lucy (Jun 30, 2007)

Run free, cherished Katie. My thoughts are with you as you remember. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Rucook (May 31, 2007)

I CAN relate in a way. Our Cody was 3 1/2 when he died during surgery in May. My heart thought I could never love another dog again. I was wrong, now that we have our puppy Remi. I dearly miss Cody, as I know you will miss your Katie!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

That picture at the top of the page! Gosh, old gold gets me every time. Katie was beautiful. I'm sure you miss her very much.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, she was sooo beautiful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Ohhhh, what a sweet life. I know you miss her but you gave her so much, you can be proud. 

I love that picture with the kitten.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What beautiful pictures and memories to help you through the loss. She was a beautiful girl and you will be together some day. Until then she will play with all the other pups at the rainbow bridge until you are together again.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beautiful sweet girl! Golden memories never fade. She'll always be there in your heart.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know how you feel, lost my Spice, age 8 in Febuary of this year, I still cry alot, it's just so hard.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss....


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sorry for your loss of dear Katie, another beautiful golden waiting at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Katie was so beautiful, I loved looking at all the pictures of her growing up. It's obvious she enjoyed a wonderful life with you and was very loved. I'm sure she's at the Rainbow Bridge waiting to meet you once again...

I'm from CT also, what part are you in? I'm in New Haven Cty.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words - actually Katie is back with her original owner, my Mom, who died of breast cancer in 1998 - My job was to care for Katie thereafter- Mom was patient for 8 years but quite obviously she wanted her dog back.

We have had goldens in my family for my entire life but Katie was head and shoulders above them all.

When my Mom chose her out of the litter she was picking up each puppy and looking into their eyes- 

I had chosen another puppy based on her attractive color - I am glad Mom over rided my decision-


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks like you did a great job too caring for Katie, I know how much you'll be missing her.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

She looks like a very loving dog, I love the one with her and the baby, it never fails to amaze me how much we bond with our pets. I am sure you will miss her everyday and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Katie obviously had quite a legacy of love. Thank you for introducing her to us.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious girl. She sure was a beautiful girl.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm also very sorry about you losing your golden girl, I'm sure you are thankful she had a long life and you had all that time with her, my only wish would be that I could have had much more than a year with my Katie


----------

